# Does Small Cell Alter Bee Space?



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

If small cell hives result in smaller bees, does it also result in a smaller bee space?


Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, but it's not very significant other than the gap between frames. 1 3/8" works, but 1 1/4" works better. Baudoux did the research on this back in the late 1800s and early 1900s.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesframewidth.htm


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>the gap between frames . . .
The only "gap between frames" exists below shoulders of end bars. It remains 1/4" for both 1-3/8 or 1-1/4 frames.

When using 1-1/4 frames, DEPTH of CELL is reduced slightly (1/16" each side of comb), perhaps reducing bee size more than cell diameter.


----------

